# Hope you will LOVE this



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I am experimenting and was trying to change my avatar but couldnt so hopefully you will now see a picture of the real love of my life ..... Rico...... taken on his uk holidays last may.....he couldnt see all the rabbits cos the grass was WAY taller than him :lol: .if no picture there then please just ignore me   
Lynda


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

So cute and fluffy Lynda :wink:


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

WOW.....I did it.......AMAZING !!!!


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks mavis he is a real character...he goes everywhere with me is totally spoiled and I love him to bits......and he truly believes he is a rottweiler  
Lynda


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

He is absolutely gorgeous. Think I want one, mind you think Floyd and Neo would squish it!!!


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh what a cutie! What breed is he? 
Lesley


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

He is a Pomeranian and weighs just under 2 kilos.....he's my stud dog.......I have 4 other female poms......they are a real feisty breed due to them being a miniature Spitz lots of character and very loveable.......when I manage to get more of a hang of posting pictures I will post more !
I also have 2 mini dachshund silver dapples who LOVE the motorhome.......
Lynda


----------

